# Freestyle libre not working



## Phil Cooke (Jun 29, 2018)

Hi everyone. We recently took delivery, along with a lot of other people in Glasgow, of a new freestyle libre kit. It's for our 14 year old son who, like everyone else, was rather looking forward to a major reduction in the daily blood letting process. We are now on to our third sensor and like the two predecessors it shows no sign of springing into action. We have fitted the sensor according to instructions, the reader seems to work, we've spent quite some time on the help-line, but are getting nowhere and our frustration is increasing. We hold the reader up to the sensor and after a few seconds we get three depressing beeps and an error message.

I'm aware these devices are not without problems but has anyone else experienced problems getting started? Are we missing something?

Thanks

Phil


----------



## Radders (Jun 29, 2018)

Phil Cooke said:


> Hi everyone. We recently took delivery, along with a lot of other people in Glasgow, of a new freestyle libre kit. It's for our 14 year old son who, like everyone else, was rather looking forward to a major reduction in the daily blood letting process. We are now on to our third sensor and like the two predecessors it shows no sign of springing into action. We have fitted the sensor according to instructions, the reader seems to work, we've spent quite some time on the help-line, but are getting nowhere and our frustration is increasing. We hold the reader up to the sensor and after a few seconds we get three depressing beeps and an error message.
> 
> I'm aware these devices are not without problems but has anyone else experienced problems getting started? Are we missing something?
> 
> ...


Hi Phil

I’ve been using the Libre for a number of months but haven’t experienced any problems like those described. What does the error message say, and what have the helpline advised?


----------



## Phil Cooke (Jun 29, 2018)

Hi. the message is 'scan timeout. Sensor was not found. Scan the sensor again'. The helpline merely offers to replace the sensor. We got some more on prescription after a lot of work from the GP pharmacy. The reader doesn't seem to pair with the sensor and still seems to think it's working with the first sensor (it tells us this sensor end in 11 days). I'm wondering if there is any way to do a reset of the reader?


----------



## Radders (Jun 29, 2018)

Phil Cooke said:


> Hi. the message is 'scan timeout. Sensor was not found. Scan the sensor again'. The helpline merely offers to replace the sensor. We got some more on prescription after a lot of work from the GP pharmacy. The reader doesn't seem to pair with the sensor and still seems to think it's working with the first sensor (it tells us this sensor end in 11 days). I'm wondering if there is any way to do a reset of the reader?


Have you asked the helpline this? It does seem odd but perhaps you’ve been unlucky enough to get a batch of faulty ones. Good luck, I hope you get it sorted as this can be a wonderful gadget.


----------



## Bruce Stephens (Jun 29, 2018)

Maybe it's a faulty reader?


----------



## trophywench (Jun 29, 2018)

Dunno if it's of any help but there is an App you can download to  smartphone (not an iPhone)  Could downloading that and using the phone as a scanner instead of the scanner, do the trick and thus prove the reader itself is FUBAR?


----------



## Phil Cooke (Jun 29, 2018)

Hi everyone. The helpline concentrated on the sensor as this seems to be the cause of most problems. I would try to discuss a change of approach but no helpline over the weekend and we are going on holiday on Sunday. We were told the app only works with an iphone 7. Thanks


----------



## Sally71 (Jun 29, 2018)

If it thinks it's still looking for the first sensor then you need to tell it to start a new one.  It can only read one at a time.  You'll then get 60 mins start up while it's initialising and then you should be good to go.  When I can find my daughter's reader I'll post instructions


----------



## Phil Cooke (Jun 29, 2018)

Sally71 said:


> If it thinks it's still looking for the first sensor then you need to tell it to start a new one.  It can only read one at a time.  You'll then get 60 mins start up while it's initialising and then you should be good to go.  When I can find my daughter's reader I'll post instructions



Thanks Sally. The helpline told us it should recognise a new sensor ...


----------



## Bruce Stephens (Jun 29, 2018)

Sally71 said:


> If it thinks it's still looking for the first sensor then you need to tell it to start a new one. It can only read one at a time. You'll then get 60 mins start up while it's initialising and then you should be good to go. When I can find my daughter's reader I'll post instructions



According to the manual, if you scan another sensor before the current one has finished, you get the message "New Sensor Found". (And you have the option to start the new sensor, losing the old one of course.) "Scan Timeout" may mean "The Reader is not held close enough to the Sensor". (That would be the usual cause. Presumably not what's happening here.)

Does seem unlucky to get several faulty Sensors in a row, so next time I think it's worth suggesting it might be a faulty Reader.


----------



## Phil Cooke (Jun 29, 2018)

Bruce Stephens said:


> According to the manual, if you scan another sensor before the current one has finished, you get the message "New Sensor Found". (And you have the option to start the new sensor, losing the old one of course.) "Scan Timeout" may mean "The Reader is not held close enough to the Sensor". (That would be the usual cause. Presumably not what's happening here.)
> 
> Does seem unlucky to get several faulty Sensors in a row, so next time I think it's worth suggesting it might be a faulty Reader.



Thanks Bruce. Will keep trying and post an update. Hopefully we will find a solution soon.


----------



## Sally71 (Jun 30, 2018)

Phil Cooke said:


> Thanks Sally. The helpline told us it should recognise a new sensor ...


Oh yes you are right actually. In which case I agree with Bruce, assuming that you have inserted the sensor correctly and are holding the reader the correct distance away, then it sounds like the reader is faulty.  I hope you can get it sorted quickly, Abbott are pretty good at replacing faulty sensors quickly so hopefully they will replace the reader equally as quickly.


----------



## Rick Homer (Oct 7, 2018)

I have a Samsung S8 and have been using the App to scan this also sends the data direct to the Diabetic Nurses at Warwick Hospital, so the App is fine. But I have had 2 sensors not work at all after I apply them and wait 60 mins! At £49 for each one I cannot afford for them to fail. Also one of the earlier posts said they got the sensor on prescription??!! Where in the country is this allowed?


----------



## Robin (Oct 7, 2018)

Hi Rick. How frustrating for you! If you contact Abbot, they should talk you through a series of diagnostic checks, and they can usually see what the problem is, and will replace a duff sensor.
Have a look at this thread, which has a map of where the Libre is or isn't available on prescription.
https://forum.diabetes.org.uk/boards/threads/where-is-flash-available-on-the-nhs.71047/
Quite often, though, there are strings attached. In our area ( Oxfordshire) you have to be hypo unaware, or need to test more than 8 times a day, for example, and it can only be prescribed in the first instance by a hospital consultant, not a GP. You can check what the situation is in your area by looking at your local health authority CCG rules.


----------



## Rick Homer (Oct 7, 2018)

Hi Robin, thanks so much for reply. I am in Warwickshire but have yet to see a good consultant despite having had Type 1 since 1982!!! After 36 years, I still have not found a decent consultant that can answer any of my many questions as a Physics teacher!, but this is a long story for another post. I certainly test more than 8 times a day but I am hypo aware, Warwickshire nurses told me that to gain a prescription for a sensor, I would have had to have been admitted for Ketoacidosis at least 3 times! This is extreme to say the least, I will look up your links thanks.


----------



## mikeyB (Oct 7, 2018)

I have _never_ had a sensor fail. I’ve been using the system continuously for around 18 months. Is that a miracle? I don’t think so. If duff sensors were in any way frequent, or even likely, I should have seen one or more, surely. They must be as rare as hens teeth.

So why do some folk get one, two, or three or more sensors not working? By far the likeliest explanation is an error in application.


----------



## Rick Homer (Oct 7, 2018)

Well I am lucky that my wife is a nurse and she applies it the same way every time? This is a mystery but a very expensive one!


----------



## Robin (Oct 7, 2018)

I had one failure, where the Abbot guy reckoned the filament had kinked on entry. I'd been using them for over a year at the time, and I didn't do anything different when inserting, maybe I hit a tougher bit of elephantine hide, or didn't get it quite straight, difficult to judge when you're reaching round the back of your arm, (into Bingo Wing territory in my case!)


----------



## Rick Homer (Oct 7, 2018)

Hi Robin, maybe I hit harder skin as you have to wipe the area with a swab which could harden the skin? This is all possible but to be honest my wife applies it exactly per instructions and moves it slightly to avoid the sore patches that are created when a needle is inserted for two weeks. I have a feeling that this is a design fault, I know they have to balance the narrowness of the needle, to prevent trauma with its strength. A comment from the manufacturer here would be helpful!


----------



## Bruce Stephens (Oct 7, 2018)

Rick Homer said:


> This is all possible but to be honest my wife applies it exactly per instructions and moves it slightly to avoid the sore patches that are created when a needle is inserted for two weeks.



Probably worth reading https://www.liebertpub.com/doi/abs/...d=ori:rid:crossref.org&rfr_dat=cr_pub=pubmed& (
Preserving Skin Integrity with Chronic Device Use in Diabetes*).*


----------



## Rick Homer (Oct 7, 2018)

Hi Bruce, thanks  - this is an extensive report but gives hints on skin problems. I certainly have a reddening of my skin around the free style sensor, will try the other arm. But as I have said, these are incredibly expensive trials and errors!


----------



## Sally71 (Oct 7, 2018)

We have only ever had two failures so far, and we have been using the system continuously for about 2 1/2 years.  One almost certainly didn't go in properly, daughter said it was hurting, although what we did differently I have no idea!  The second seemed to insert ok, 6 hours later we got a reading from it all perfectly normal, and then another 6 hours after that we got an error message saying it had stopped working, please insert a new sensor.  Maybe a dud battery or something?  In both cases Abbott replaced the sensors free of charge.

Some people do seem to have a lot more problems with the system than others though, it's very odd!


----------



## Bruce Stephens (Oct 7, 2018)

Rick Homer said:


> I certainly have a reddening of my skin around the free style sensor, will try the other arm. But as I have said, these are incredibly expensive trials and errors!



For what little it's worth, my takeaway was always change sites (so don't overlap, as our Strong and Stable leader has been pictured as doing), make sure you clean and let dry for the new one, and make sure you clean carefully after removing the old one. (And if you get some allergic reaction, the paper gives some suggestions for things which might help. But might not. I didn't get the sense that they'd be likely to help prophylactically.)


----------



## mikeyB (Oct 7, 2018)

I should add to my earlier comment, that I can get the ‘sensor not found’ error at will. All you do is switch the reader on, and don’t hold it close to the sensor. In about ten seconds, the error appears.

It doesn’t appear in any other circumstance that can contrive. I tried my reader on a very dusty old sensor I found under the bed. It did recognise it as a sensor and told me to use the one that was currently in use, or words to that effect.

So that is the problem at the top of the thread solved, in all likelihood, as was posited earlier. Not holding the reader close enough to the sensor.

The phone App, by the way, gives you a much longer time to bring the top closer to the sensor.


----------



## Ljc (Oct 7, 2018)

I am wondering if it is a faulty reader rather than a problem with the sensors.

Or as @mikeyB says, could it be you’re waiting too long between switching the reader on and swiping it close to the sensor.

Over the 18 months or so that I’ve been using them continuously I’ve not had any total failures like you have , that why I am suspecting it’s your reader.  The only time I’ve had the sensor not found messages is when I have waited too long to scan or the sensor had come adrift, if it’s the former just switch the read off and back on and scan.

When you have spoken to Abbott have they taken you through the reader test and event log sections on the reader.

If it does turn out to be the reader Abbott should replace it and send you a pre paid pack to send your old reader back.


----------



## Rick Homer (Oct 7, 2018)

The takeaway Bruce, is some thing I eat! not sure of your vocabulary here! The paper inside the box certainly didn't suggest site changes and nor did the nurses at the hospital. I use the Samsung S8 phone App not their reader, so I would be very surprised if some was wrong with this reader. I am going to get my wife to have a very good look at the site and the sensor, may send a pic?? I will try the other arm, but this is my last sensor and I have limited funds to get another as they are now £49 each. But how easy is it for Abbott to send you replacement sensors - do they needs reams of evidence etc?!


----------



## Ljc (Oct 7, 2018)

Rick Homer said:


> The takeaway Bruce, is some thing I eat! not sure of your vocabulary here! The paper inside the box certainly didn't suggest site changes and nor did the nurses at the hospital. I use the Samsung S8 phone App not their reader, so I would be very surprised if some was wrong with this reader. I am going to get my wife to have a very good look at the site and the sensor, may send a pic?? I will try the other arm, but this is my last sensor and I have limited funds to get another as they are now £49 each. But how easy is it for Abbott to send you replacement sensors - do they needs reams of evidence etc?!


Ah  sorry I assumed you used the reader, have you tried scanning with the reader after getting the error message on your S8 if so was it successful.

To get a faulty sensor or reader replaced it’s best to phone Abbott rather than email them.
They will go through some things with you, not sure about the App as I don’t use one. they will send replacements but they will need the sensor or if it was the reader, the reader back in the pre paid envelope they provide


----------



## Rick Homer (Oct 7, 2018)

I have tried to use Abbott reader, but it says the sensor is linked to another reader i.e. the S8 App. I will remove the sensor and check for damage on it and my skin. Use my final one for my right arm, unlike the unhelpful picture with the pack, that shows only the left arm. I know it may sound obvious, but you follow new instructions so precisely that you do not vary from their pictures, even when it's obvious to do so!! Thanks for general advice, this is the first time I have ever been on a forum of any kind and I have found it very helpful, thanks to everyone.  

Rick (UK)


----------



## Ljc (Oct 7, 2018)

I use both arms and rotate around 3 areas around both arms to give the puncture site time to heal and skin to recover , When I’ve used three areas on one arm I change to the other arm and so on. 

I have a vague memory of reading somewhere on this forum,when using an App  that you should start or activate  the sensor not sure which with the reader, but as I am not sure at all on this I’ll tag @everydayupsanddowns and @Northerner
So I advise waiting to apply another till they reply unless of course others know the answer
Good luck


----------



## Sally71 (Oct 7, 2018)

If you want to use a phone app as well as the official reader, then you MUST initialise the sensor with the Libre reader first, and then scan the phone app anytime within the 60 mins startup time.  Then you will be allowed to use either device.  But if you initialise the sensor with the phone app first then the reader will be locked out until you start a new sensor.

i guess this is because phone apps came out later and their programming was adjusted to allow them to read a sensor already in use by the Libre device (as long as you scan it during the start up time).  The Libre readers can only cope with one reader to one sensor at a time and the programming has never been changed.  Maybe for a reason though, you'd probably get a bit confused if you had two sensors on the go at once!


----------



## mikeyB (Oct 7, 2018)

I was just about to post that word for word, Sally. Linking both must be done within 60 minutes, reader first.

I spark up the sensor as soon as I fit it using the reader, then the phone straight after. It’s part of the routine of fitting a new sensor. Then, it might be easy to forget your reader when you are out, but nobody forgets their phones these days.

Actually, all this info can be found in the user manual on the App, but real men don’t bother with user manuals


----------



## Phil Cooke (Oct 8, 2018)

Hi Rick. As you can see above we had quite a few problems to start with and finally sorted out the problem by getting them to replace the reader, which did the trick. If your sensor fails then as long as you've followed the instructions - which is clearly the case - then you should get a replacement one. I found the staff on the helpline went through the script and were unable to depart from it but that's a common problem.

On the prescription question we are in Glasgow and my understanding is that they are trying this out with a certain age range - my son is 14. I should add that we are concerned by the level of accuracy of this system.


----------



## mikeyB (Oct 8, 2018)

I don’t have any great worries about the accuracy, my readings are always within the normal range of a fingerprick test. Don’t forget, fingerpick tests aren’t the gold standard anyway. You can get variations up to 1.5 between different machines. 

There is one circumstance where it is not accurate (as stated in its user manual) is in recovering from a hypo, when you should rely on normal testing. Because it is around 10-15 minutes behind reality, you can overshoot corrections. It doesn’t do sudden changes. As I said, all this is explained in the documentation.


----------



## Sally71 (Oct 8, 2018)

Also any CGM, including the Libre, is never going to be as accurate as a finger prick test because it is not reading blood, it is reading interstitial fluid.  And as mikeyB said, finger prick tests aren't perfect either.  The Libre is best used for the trends, it can be mightily useful to know if you are rising or falling, if you are then roughly at the high or low end of the range you know whether you need to do something about it or not.


----------



## Bruce Stephens (Oct 9, 2018)

Rick Homer said:


> The paper inside the box certainly didn't suggest site changes and nor did the nurses at the hospital.



I was referring to the paper I linked to, which was talking (mostly) about allergic reactions and other skin damage. My reading of it (just mine, so quite possibly I'm misinterpreting) is that minimising the time bits of skin are touching the glue is important (and avoiding skin damage as much as possible also matters), so rotating sites, careful cleaning after removal, removing gently and slowly, etc., are likely to be good things to do. If you already have some allergic reaction they suggest some things that might help (various barriers, etc.) but my impression is that it's possible to develop reactions to those, too, so (I suspect) there's not much advantage in trying them until you need to.

Without knowing the actual level of allergic reactions, it seems hard to know how worried it's worth being. Maybe the rate is really low (so it not being mentioned is reasonable). Still, some things are (at least for me) easy enough and seem logical (cleaning carefully before applying and after removal, removing slowly (to try and reduce skin damage from that), swapping arms.


----------



## mikeyB (Oct 9, 2018)

Rotating sites is easy for me - except in summer, I just leave the old one attached until it’s time to put the new one in. Maybe it’s my skin, but the sensors stay on four weeks if I leave them. So they never go on to an old site.

Needless to say, I’ve got no significant skin reaction.


----------



## PURPLESALLY (Oct 12, 2018)

Phil Cooke said:


> Hi everyone. We recently took delivery, along with a lot of other people in Glasgow, of a new freestyle libre kit. It's for our 14 year old son who, like everyone else, was rather looking forward to a major reduction in the daily blood letting process. We are now on to our third sensor and like the two predecessors it shows no sign of springing into action. We have fitted the sensor according to instructions, the reader seems to work, we've spent quite some time on the help-line, but are getting nowhere and our frustration is increasing. We hold the reader up to the sensor and after a few seconds we get three depressing beeps and an error message.
> 
> I'm aware these devices are not without problems but has anyone else experienced problems getting started? Are we missing something?
> 
> ...


----------



## Sarahjw81 (Oct 18, 2018)

This is so similar to me. 1st day on system and not working. Not set up phone app but reader not working. Other libre scanners recognise that the sensor is paired with another device so I think the sensor must be working. Abbot are sending a new one out in 7 days


----------



## mikeyB (Oct 19, 2018)

Did you set the reader up with all the info it needs, time, day, date and so forth?


----------



## stephen005 (Aug 22, 2021)

Phil Cooke said:


> Hi everyone. We recently took delivery, along with a lot of other people in Glasgow, of a new freestyle libre kit. It's for our 14 year old son who, like everyone else, was rather looking forward to a major reduction in the daily blood letting process. We are now on to our third sensor and like the two predecessors it shows no sign of springing into action. We have fitted the sensor according to instructions, the reader seems to work, we've spent quite some time on the help-line, but are getting nowhere and our frustration is increasing. We hold the reader up to the sensor and after a few seconds we get three depressing beeps and an error message.
> 
> I'm aware these devices are not without problems but has anyone else experienced problems getting started? Are we missing something?
> 
> ...


Been using Freestyle Libre 2 for 3months now. Only had 1 sensor failure which was replaced promptly. I have found it to be fairly accurate compared to finger pricks and easy to use. My main issue is with the alarms which was the main reason I began using the system. I have found that the bluetooth alarm has no signal about 90% of the time on my phone. (Honor 10). As a result I ordered a Freestyle 2 reader which I have used to start 1 sensor so far. The reader also lost bluetooth signal after 1 day so is now useless. Will try it again on next sensor but with little expectation of success. Beginning to think it was a expensive mistake switching to freestyle and may just revert to finger pricks.


----------



## Lucyr (Aug 22, 2021)

this thread is 3 years old so you may wish to start a new one on your issues Stephen


----------



## trophywench (Aug 22, 2021)

Posted in error


----------



## trophywench (Aug 22, 2021)

@stephen005 - why aren't you getting it free on prescription?

You only get the alarms on the device you start the sensor with - I believe.  Hence whatever device that is, needs to be within a certain distance of the sensor in order for the Bluetooth signal to work.  I haven't got em turned on so don't have that prob.


----------



## stephen005 (Aug 22, 2021)

Can't get it on NHS in my area unless I say that my diabetes is so bad that I'm having multiple low's and can't control it. Then I'd have to stop driving.
I've tried starting my sensor with both phone and reader with same result on both. Alarms work for about a day then become highly sporadic and only have a Bluetooth signal about 10% of the time. Always have my phone and reader on me or within the 6m recommendation. Abbott say that the alarms will only work with the device used to start the sensor - not true in my experience. I started last sensor with the reader but have had alarms go off on phone, but only sporadic and not covering all alarm conditions. Not good for your confidence. It is my opinion that the system has been released to the public without carrying out sufficient testing and diagnostics to rectify these type of problems. I love the system and ease of use and the NFC function works great. Shame about the Bluetooth alarm function!!!


----------



## helli (Aug 22, 2021)

stephen005 said:


> Can't get it on NHS in my area unless I say that my diabetes is so bad that I'm having multiple low's and can't control it. Then I'd have to stop driving.
> I've tried starting my sensor with both phone and reader with same result on both. Alarms work for about a day then become highly sporadic and only have a Bluetooth signal about 10% of the time. Always have my phone and reader on me or within the 6m recommendation. Abbott say that the alarms will only work with the device used to start the sensor - not true in my experience. I started last sensor with the reader but have had alarms go off on phone, but only sporadic and not covering all alarm conditions. Not good for your confidence. It is my opinion that the system has been released to the public without carrying out sufficient testing and diagnostics to rectify these type of problems. I love the system and ease of use and the NFC function works great. Shame about the Bluetooth alarm function!!!


I use the Bluetooth signal from Libre 2 sensors for all my readings (I use an unofficial system) and have been doing so for months with no problems.
In my experience, the quality of the sensors is absolutely fine and fit for purpose.


----------



## mikeyB (Aug 23, 2021)

I’ve never had a problem with loss of signal on the reader. If I leave it in the bedroom to stagger to the coffee machine in the morning  I often hear it chirping that it’s out of range. The phone is no problem either.

There is one circumstance where I get an inappropriate out of range alarm, which is when the sensor is on the right arm, if the reader is in the left trouser pocket, it can’t pick up the signal. I suspect it’s the metal clips on my braces that are acting as a mini Faraday cage. Doesn’t happen if I move reader into the shirt pocket. Same thing happens if the pocket is occupied by loose change, so god only knows what happens within the depths of a ladies handbag.


----------



## trophywench (Aug 23, 2021)

Best not go there Mikey if you needed any advice!


----------



## stephen005 (Aug 23, 2021)

mikeyB said:


> I’ve never had a problem with loss of signal on the reader. If I leave it in the bedroom to stagger to the coffee machine in the morning  I often hear it chirping that it’s out of range. The phone is no problem either.
> 
> There is one circumstance where I get an inappropriate out of range alarm, which is when the sensor is on the right arm, if the reader is in the left trouser pocket, it can’t pick up the signal. I suspect it’s the metal clips on my braces that are acting as a mini Faraday cage. Doesn’t happen if I move reader into the shirt pocket. Same thing happens if the pocket is occupied by loose change, so god only knows what happens within the depths of a ladies handbag.


Thanks for that Mikey. If its no better when I start the next sensor think I'll have to talk to Abbott. Probably should have done that anyway.


----------



## Silversmiths (Aug 23, 2021)

Rick Homer said:


> I have a Samsung S8 and have been using the App to scan this also sends the data direct to the Diabetic Nurses at Warwick Hospital, so the App is fine. But I have had 2 sensors not work at all after I apply them and wait 60 mins! At £49 for each one I cannot afford for them to fail. Also one of the earlier posts said they got the sensor on prescription??!! Where in the country is this allowed?


I live in the NHS Grampian Region and have Freesyle2 on prescription. I had to jump through many hoops to get it including passing 5 on line tests, and a lengthy interview with the Grampian Diabetes consultant


----------



## Robin (Aug 23, 2021)

Silversmiths said:


> I live in the NHS Grampian Region and have Freesyle2 on prescription. I had to jump through many hoops to get it including passing 5 on line tests, and a lengthy interview with the Grampian Diabetes consultant


Rick Homer's post that you replied to is three years old, and certainly back then in 2018 I was having to self fund. There are now NICE guidelines that all CCGs are supposed to follow, to try and end the postcode lottery. Like you, I still had to jump through umpteen hoops to get mine on prescription, though!


----------



## Elizabethe (Aug 23, 2021)

Phil Cooke said:


> Hi everyone. We recently took delivery, along with a lot of other people in Glasgow, of a new freestyle libre kit. It's for our 14 year old son who, like everyone else, was rather looking forward to a major reduction in the daily blood letting process. We are now on to our third sensor and like the two predecessors it shows no sign of springing into action. We have fitted the sensor according to instructions, the reader seems to work, we've spent quite some time on the help-line, but are getting nowhere and our frustration is increasing. We hold the reader up to the sensor and after a few seconds we get three depressing beeps and an error message.
> 
> I'm aware these devices are not without problems but has anyone else experienced problems getting started? Are we missing something?
> 
> ...


I would ask Facebook local to talk to other users and they may meet you to help and support you. Good luck


----------



## Mysteriousmooncat (Aug 27, 2021)

Have had two sensors fail after two days of putting them on and now had to start my third one twelve days earlier. I use the reader as it is a lot more helpful to me. I would also recommend a freestyle Libre  adhesive sticker on top as I have had issues with the adhesive stuck to the device. Hoping the saying third time lucky is true. Wish you luck


----------

